# Kentucky Disaster Relief and Mutual Aid



## ERSK (Dec 12, 2021)

Hey everyone
I'd like to help out my neighbors here in Kentucky affected by the tornados Friday. I found a resource list online for anyone affected in the region and will share a link below. Is there anyone else in the area wanting to help as well? I am thinking of going down myself and have things such as generators, construction tools like saws, drills, chainsaws, hammers, axes, sledge hammers, just general tools really as well as a truck, trailer and camper.
I've heard there are curfews in the area that last from dusk till dawn and there are federal org's like FEMA and DHS as well as the National Guard already in the area and that traffic there is really bad so who knows really what on ground relief will actually look like at the moment but looking at the devastation in the area online you can tell there will need to be as much help as possible...

Link to resources:
https://queerkentucky.com/mutual-ai...wPrW2_SZtkgwSwV9gVJZsPn-tcDTw9Qv_jgxTkXBFeQm8
Resource list from link ^^:

*Check on your neighbors if it’s safe, stay off the roadways if at all possible*
*Mutual aid form for Bowling Green **https://linktr.ee/riseandshinebgky*
*Sign up to volunteer for clean ups/aid at South Warren with the Red Cross at 8140 Nashville Road, Bowling Green or (270) 467-7500 *
*Get help paying bills, finding food, and locating other resources near you by calling United Way at 211*
*Gasper Brewing Company opening at 12 pm CT with free food and a safe place. 302 State Street, Bowling Green. (ALSO VOLUNTEER HERE TO SERVE FOOD)*
*Auburn, KY families contact Mrs. Hope, FRYSC Director 270-542-6398, **[email protected]* 
*Bowling Green Community Action at 171 Center St, Bowling Green or *
*(270) 782-4437 *
*First Christian Church at 1106 State St.Bowling Green or (270) 843-3191*
*Lost River Creamery offering immediate assistance with excavator, Bobcat, and a crew. Russellville, KY or 270-725-7771 *
*CASA Graves County at 229 W Walnut St, Suite 2, Mayfieldor 270-251-2060*
*Cotton BBQ offering free meals, open by 11:30am in the parking lot of Rians Fatted Calf at 1104 Broadway, Bowling Green *
*Emergency Supply Drive Drop Off at Roebling Point Books at 601 Overton Street, Newport & Newport Fire Department – cleaning supplies, blankets, bottled water, personal hygiene items,*
*Fayrouz Market offering free meals for first responders 1950 Cave Mill Rd Suite B, Bowling Green, KY 42104 *

*Higgins Center for Non-Profits 958 Collett Ave BGKY contact Ashley 270-202-6082*

*Greenville: If you are looking to volunteer, please meet with an official at the Bremen Fire Department @ 51 College St. There’ll be plenty of assignments for volunteers, but please be orderly and coordinated, as they’ll be doing a more thorough search of the widespread damage.*

*If you need to talk to someone because of the Western Kentucky tornadoes (ex: devastation in Mayfield), the Disaster Distress Helpline is here for you. Call or text 1-800-985-5990.*

*Blood donation: **https://www.wlky.com/…/want-to-help-western…/38491592*

*Emergency Management is using Catalyst Church as their emergency volunteer hub to bus volunteers where needed– 114 Kings Dr, Mayfield, KY **(270) 356-1191* 
*Places taking donations:*


*Paducah:*
*The Johnson Bar. 133 S. 3rd St. Paducah, KY. 42001 *
*Barrel & Bond. 100 Broadway St. Paducah, KY 42001*


*Drakesboro:*
*Hope 2 All Food Pantry. 307 W. Mose Rager Blvd. Drakesboro, KY 42337 *
*Helix Massage & Wellness. 110 W Everly Bros. Blvd. Central City, KY 42330*


*DONATION LINK organized by Courtney Cozee of Bremen, KY: **https://www.gofundme.com/f/western-ky-tornado-vitamins…*

*Presbyterian Disaster Assistance: PDA has reached out to the Presbytery of Western Kentucky after a devastating tornado ripped through the area overnight, killing more than 50 people. Please join us in praying for the community. To support our response:**http://bit.ly/DR000015*

*Walnut Grove Baptist Church 2941 Highland Lick Rd, Russellville, KY taking donations at 11am 12/11/21*
*Emily Cornwell in Mayfield KY: “If you would like to help those in need, I’ve started compiling a coordinated list of donation requests. You are welcome to venmo/paypal me and I will post receipts of donation purchases we make with the money and deliver to folks in Graves County. Venmo- @emilycornwell / paypal- **[email protected]* 
*Stepstone Family and Youth Services– 78 Caky Dr, Benton, KY **(270) 527-8388* 
*Marshall County Exceptional Center 198 Old Symsonia Rd, Benton, KY 270-252-6530*
*Marshall County Elks Lodge 97 Kashway Ln, Benton, KY 270-703-2706 *
*First Baptist Church 2890 Broadway St, Paducah, KY **(270) 442-2728* 
*David Curran and Lindsey Strange, Glasgow KY Donations 270-589-9325*
*WKY Red Cross: **https://www.wlky.com/…/want-to-help-western…/38491592*
*Community Safe Spaces:*


*Graves County High- 1220 Eagles Way, Mayfield, KY 42066. 270-328-6242*
*Mayfield High School- 700 Douthitt St. Mayfield, KY 42066. 270-247-4461*
*South Warren Middle School 295 Rich Pond Rd (270) 467-7510 -Warren *
*South Warren High School 8140 Nashville Rd, Bowling Green, KY **(270) 467-7500**– Warren*
*Jennings Creek Elementary 2617 Russellville Rd (270) 904-9200– Warren *
*Dawson Springs High School – 317 Eli Street, Dawson Springs, KY 42408. 270-797-2957*
*Henry F. Moss Middle School open for safe place 2565 Russellville Rd BGKY (270) 843-0166*
*MUHLENBERG COUNTY: If you or someone you know has been displaced from their home due to the catastrophic tornado that has hit the northern end of Muhlenberg County, call 1-855-891-7325for assistance.*

*Other Resources:*
*Hood to the Holler** is updating a thread of resources as they become available. The info is on Facebook and Twitter.

Bowling Green, from Chief Delaney– To report missing persons, gas leaks, lines down, and severe injury please call 270-393-4116. Do not use this number for damage to vehicles, property damage, or minor injuries. For all other emergencies, call 911. For non emergencies like debris, downed trees, call 270-393-4000. 

Cancellations/Updates on events
Graduation ceremonies at WKU have been cancelled. 


Auburn Christmas Parade is cancelled*


----------

